# GIANT KILLER EELS



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

The Lake District. The jewel in the crown of England's natural beauty spots. An area steeped in history and old fashioned culture&#8230;&#8230;..and now giant killer eels as well......

Old Slippery is the legendary giant eel of The Lake District. For years there have been supposed sightings of him, but never quite like this and what's more Old Slippery is not alone.

Devastation, death and giant killer monsters run amok, as not only do the inhabitants of The Lakes question if they can survive this unstoppable juggernaut of creatures, but the whole human race does too.

Available now from amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Giant-Killer-Eels-ebook/dp/B0046LU9Q4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1287866915&sr=8-2

and smashwords

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26474


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Stuart, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Can't go wrong with giant beasties 

Good luck with this one Stuart.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Willie. 

Yeah, you're right. It's just so much fun doing this stuff. Like your goodself I have a ball writing it and hopefully people will pick up on that when they read it.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I read a theory that the Loch Ness Monster is an eel, or a population of them.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I would not be surprised if that was the case. 
I've had an interest in such myths all my life. The idea for my giant killer eels book came about because of the supposed sightings of such giant eels around the English Lake Discrict where the novel is set. Only this year reported sightings of the creature, or creatures made the national news on sky tv.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Do these eels shreik, by any chance?


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

No, I'm saving eels that shriek for the sequel.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

There's a couple of reviews up for Giant Killer Eels at Goodreads if anyones interested.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9620159-giant-killer-eels


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

And don't forget there's a giant eel story, Old Slippery, in my short story collection, The People's Fiend.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

And now Giant Killer Eels is making inroads into the UK Kindle chart.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Giant-Killer-Eels/dp/B0046LU9Q4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294442734&sr=1-1


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I've just noticed, out of all the books and shorts I've got out at the moment, Giant Killer Eels is the title doing the best.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

What's this book about?     Ha ha, just kidding. It's like that 'Snakes on a plane' movie; the title say everthing.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep, you got it right, it does what it says on the tin. The publisher who was orginally going to publish it, wanted to re-name it Fathom. I don't think it would have been even a quarter as successful, if it had been called that.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Absolutely, correct!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

And Giant Killer Eels has received another positive review over at Goodreads.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Congratulations, Stuart. I'll have to check you out at goodreads.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Mark.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Giant Killer Eels has been picked as the book of the week at a best of Kindle website.

http://bestofkindlebooks.wordpress.com/


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Good going Stuart!


----------



## jimbronyaur (Feb 9, 2011)

A great idea... an honest title (haha) - I just added this to my wishlist.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

It's good to see that GIANT KILLER EELS is doing well for you, Stuart.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Christopher. Having support from great writers like yourself helps loads.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, it sure does help. I'm still a little green with it all but I'm getting there. Always glad to help out.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

Old Slippery is more than a match for JAWS ... a great read ...


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

I was married to a giant killer eel once upon a time.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> I was married to a giant killer eel once upon a time.


Barbara, how did that work out for you?


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Was his name Old Slippery like the lead eel in Giant Killer Eels, by any chance?


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey SN!

You need to update your sig, dude.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump it up.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll have to get the Missus to update it. I'm awful with computers.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Will there be more EELS coming from you in the future?


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

There will indeed Christopher, even more so after footage has appeared today in a national UK newspaper of what could be a giant eel, in the same location my book is set. Talk about truth and fiction.

Here's the link to the story.
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3418428/Loch-Ness-Monster-lookalike-spotted-in-Lake-Windermere.html


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow. Has to be scary being out on the water and seeing that. Cool article, hopefully it'll help add to the numbers.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

There's been rumours of sightings like this for years, this is the first time though (I think) anyone has actually got a picture.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

I think I remember hearing of it before. More pictures and more sightings may be a good thing for you.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

MarkPaulJacobs said:


> What's this book about?    Ha ha, just kidding. It's like that 'Snakes on a plane' movie; the title say everthing.


Right. Next: Leeches On Your Face.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

More sightings has gotta be good.  
I could run with leeches on a plane.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> More sightings has gotta be good.
> I could run with leeches on a plane.


Didn't Shaun Hutson do that one already?


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Did you ever see the movie version of Shaun Hutsons Slugs Willie? I know he hated it, but I didn't think it was that bad, kind of fun.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

A movie version of Giant killer eels does sound pretty cool.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's a book trailer to wet your appetite.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVP_7YJIRdg


----------



## GeNext (Feb 17, 2011)

They're Giant.  They're Killers. And they're Eels.

What more could you ask for.  Buy this eBook today.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I gotta check out the sample for this one - I love giant killer critters! LOL!!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I've just bought a copy of one of your books Michael, Season Of The Harvest, on amazon uk. It looks a great read.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

stuartneild said:


> I've just bought a copy of one of your books Michael, Season Of The Harvest, on amazon uk. It looks a great read.


Awesome, thanks! I plan on checking out Killer Eels once we get home today (have a couple-hour trip back in our RV). And Jan and I were wondering why the campground had so many "no swimming" signs posted around the water here. I guess now we know!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Lol. Hope you like giant killer eels.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

stuartneild said:


> Lol. Hope you like giant killer eels.


I most likely will if they're anything like the monster movies on the Sci-Fi channel! LOL!


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Seems like a lot of people like GIANT KILLER EELS.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

It does seem to be my most popular title.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

It just makes me want to write the follow up sooner.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

I can see that. Does it knock another idea back down if you do so?


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I've got loads of ideas and things I want to write. It's just a case of organising things a little. There's some other stuff I need to work on at the moment, but eels 2 is coming, I promise.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a ton of ideas as well and, like you said, it just mapping it all out and staying focused on the current WIP.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep, gotta keep the focuss.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I've just decided on the title for the follow up to Giant Killer Eels. When I say follow up, I really mean prequel and it's going to be called Giant Killer Eels 1935.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been emailed by a couple of people regarding my Giant Killer Eels follow up Giant Killer Eels 1935. I can't say too much about it at the moment, other than work is coming along at a very nice pace, and the follow up should be out late summer, early autumn/fall.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't forget if you're after a monster summer read, give Giant Killer Eels a try.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

If you like your action big and your monsters even bigger, then Giant Killer Eels might just be the summer read for you.

http://www.amazon.com/Giant-Killer-Eels-ebook/dp/B0046LU9Q4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312788883&sr=8-1#_


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Free for 24 hours, Giant Killer Eels.

At Amazon US

http://www.amazon.com/Giant-Killer-Eels-ebook/dp/B0046LU9Q4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331283097&sr=1-1

and Amazon UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Giant-Killer-Eels-ebook/dp/B0046LU9Q4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331283002&sr=8-2


----------

